# Need Intake opinion!



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I built two of these to go on a 2217 and a CF400. 3/4 PVC with 1/2 connector to the hose. My question is, Should I just put a strainer on the end? Or cap it and drill holes up the pipe? Another question I have is,What are you guy's using to keep the intake in place once it's hanging in the tank? I can't find any suction cup setup that fit's around the pipe.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the DIY suction pipe! I would put the strainer on the end of the pipe. You may be able to insert the 2217 strainer into the end of the pipe but if it doesn't fit, just use a piece of vinyl hose to make the transition.

Now for the fun part. I made a DIY intake pipe holder for 3/4" PVC using a clear acrylic wreath hanger. I used the Eheim large suction cup brackets (part #4017300) that came with my Eheim 2260 filter to secure my intake pipe J-tube. You can purchase the part online or at your LFS if you don't have any. Or see if the local home improvement store has a similar style clamp that you can modify to work the same way. The Eheim part listed above fits very snugly around 3/4" PVC pipe.

Here is a picture of the acrylic holder I made for the intake pipe on my 2260 filters.



Here is a closeup of how I drilled the acrylic wreath holder and the suction cup bracket and used a #4 x 1/2" long stainless pan head screw to attach the bracket to the holder. It keeps the intake pipe in the proper position in the tank and there is no more worry about replacing the pesky suction cups.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Deeda! That is a great solution. I'll post pics once I poach idea. I was a little worried about the two 90's at the top that is was going to restrict flow. I'm assuming since I used 3/4 it pulls in a lot more water and it actually puts out more pressure on the other end of the spray bar. Go figure


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The 3/4" pipe is larger than the stock 2217 intake so you will probably see negligible restriction with it but the barbed fitting adapter probably has a smaller hole then the original equipment.

I really don't think you will see any volume increase in the output or the intake. That is determined by the impeller and the wattage of the pump head.

What was the reason you decided to not use the Eheim intake J-tube?


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

As much as possible I have stopped using suction cups because they suck. I use Mag Clips and I love them. They are not cheap, but come with a variety of clip sizes to fit large tubes as well as air hoses. Mag Clips should hold you intake just fine.


----------

